# drywall (Butt Boards)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look in the 'how to' section---Willie T has a how to on butt boards---he makes his own out of simple --cheap materials


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think I put anything in the "How To" section. But here is a link to how you can make your own.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/invisible-drywall-butt-joints.aspx


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks a bunch,Willie---Glad you spotted this---that's why I added (butt boards) to the title.


----------

